# الرب الإله خلقني حراً ولم يسمح أو يأذن لأحد أن يُخطئ



## aymonded (4 يونيو 2017)

في البدء خلق الله الإنسان ووضع فيه صورة ذاته، فصار طبيعياً منسجماً مع إرادة الله ومشيئته، لأن القلب يرتاح حينما يحيا بالمحبة حافظاً الوصية، لأن كل من يحب الله يحفظ وصيته ويثبت فيها دون قلق أو اضطراب أو تشويش، أو صراع ما بين قبولها ورفضها، لأن كل شهوة القلب أن يتمم وصية الله حبيب النفس الخاص.

فكل قلب يميل دائماً إلى ما يحبه ويختاره، لذلك ليس من اللائق أن يقول أحد أن من الرب خطيئتي، فالرب لا يعمل ما يُبغضه. ولا يقول أيضاً أن هو الذي أضلني، لأن الرب لا يعوزه الخاطئ، لأنه وضع الوصية أمام الإنسان لكي لا تمتد يده إلى الإثم، لأن الإثم يحمل الموت، وكل من دخله يدخل تحت دائرة غضب الله المُعلن فيه:
لاَ تَدَعْ فَمَكَ يَجْعَلُ جَسَدَكَ يُخْطِئُ. وَلاَ تَقُلْ قُدَّامَ الْمَلاَكِ: «إِنَّهُ سَهْوٌ». لِمَاذَا يَغْضَبُ اللَّهُ عَلَى قَوْلِكَ وَيُفْسِدُ عَمَلَ يَدَيْكَ؟ (جامعة 5: 6)
لأَنَّ غَضَبَ اللهِ مُعْلَنٌ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ عَلَى جَمِيعِ فُجُورِ النَّاسِ وَإِثْمِهِمِ الَّذِينَ يَحْجِزُونَ الْحَقَّ بِالإِثْمِ (رومية 1: 18)​ الرب يبغض كل رذيلة، والذين يتقونه حقاً لا يحبونها، فالرب خلق الإنسان في البدء وجعله مثله من جهة الحرية لكي يفعل ما شاء دون ضغط أو إكراه، لذلك تركه حراً في اختياره، فإن شاء حفظ وصاياه واختار العمل بها في أمانة، وأن رفض وابتعد وانعزل عن خالقه وسار في طريق الشرّ والفساد، فقد اختار هذا بكامل إرادته وحريته. لأن الله وضع الماء والنار أمام الناس ولهم أن يختاروا أين يضعوا يديهم.
 فأمام الإنسان الحياة والموت، وأيهما يختار يُعطى لهُ، وكلمة الله مقدمه للجميع وملقاه في كل قلب وأمام كل عين، والإنسان هو الذي يقبلها أو يرفضها، لذلك يُترك كل واحد لقلبه، فيا إما يختار الكلمة ويؤمن بها فتنغرس فيه وتزدهر وتأتي بثمر، أو يحجر قلبه ويصم آذانه ولا يسمع فيخطفها العدو منه فيخسرها ويخسر نفسه ويحيا بالموت.​   حكمة الرب عظيمة، وهو قدير ويرى كل شيء بوضوح شديد لأن عينيه كلهيب نار تفحصان استار الظلام ويعرف كل أعماق الإنسان وميول قلبه الخفي، وعيناه تراقبان الذين يخافونه، ويعلم كل أعمال الإنسان، وهو *لم يأم**ر *أحداً بفعل الشرّ، *ولا أذ**ن *لأحد أن يُخطئ، لذلك علينا أن نفحص قلبنا ونرى اين كنزنا لنحدد ماذا نختار ولا نُسقط حالتنا على الله لنتهمه أنه سبب سقطونا أو هلاكنا، لأنه وضع مسئولية حياتنا بين أيدينا لنختار ما يتوافق معنا، لذلك فأنه لن يعطينا شيئاً خارج عن إرادتنا واختياراتنا الخاصة وتحديد طريقنا الذي نسير فيه، لذلك فأن كل واحد مسئول عن مصيره وحياته الشخصية، لأنه حينما كان الرب يسوع يقدم دعوة التبعية كان دائماً يقول (أن *أراد *أحد أن يأتي ورائي) فهو لم يفرض الدعوة على أحد ولم يغصب إنسان على أن يسير وراءه بل ترك كل واحد يحدد ماذا يُريد أن يفعل ولم يفرض علي أحد ما يخالف إرادته واختياره.
​


----------



## admy (4 يونيو 2017)

شكرا لهذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## aymonded (4 يونيو 2017)

admy قال:


> شكرا لهذا الموضوع الرائع


*الرائع وجودك الحلو فيه، ولنصلي لأجل بعضنا البعض
فرح الله يملأ قلبك سلام آمين*​


----------



## كلدانية (7 يونيو 2017)

شكرااا جدااا استاذ ايمن   للموضوع الروحي الراااائع

الرب يبارك حياتك وكل اعمالك​


----------



## aymonded (7 يونيو 2017)

*ويفرح قلبك ويغمر حياتك بسلامه الفائق
ولنُصلي دائماً من أجل بعضنا البعض
النعمة مع شخصك العزيز آمين
*​


----------



## grges monir (8 يونيو 2017)

اولا  موضوع روحى جميل فى خضم ما يكتب حاليا فى اقسام المنتدى من خلافات شديدة فى الراىء
ثانيا اتفق معك فى جزئية ان اللة خلقنى حرا تماما افعل ما اشاء
والحرية المطلقة هذة هى سماح من اللة لى والا لشاء الرب ان اكون حر جزئيا لكى لا اقع فى اخطاء تغضبة وتفصلنى عنة
عندما اكل ادم من شجرة الحياة 
هل هى حرية فقط ام سماح الهى لاستخدام هذة الحرية؟؟
الارادة الالهية تختلف جذريا عن السماح الالهى
فالارادة الالهية هى خير مطلق وصلاح مطلق لا وجود فيها لسماح باى نوع من انواع الخطية لان اللة نور وليس فية الظلمة البتة
واردة اللة هى من ذات اللة
السماح هو الاختيار الذى اعطاة لنا اللة
ومن خلال هذا السماح  اصيب واخطىء حسب ارداتى التامة
دمت بود استاذى الغالى
التعليق وجهة نظر شخصية لى كونتها من فكرى وايمانى المسيحى


----------



## aymonded (8 يونيو 2017)

*طبعاً يا غالي لك الحرية الكاملة في قناعتك وكلامك صحيح بالنسبة أن الله لا تفوت عليه فائتة وان انا اللي باسمح لنفسي (باختياري) بالخطية بسبب حريتي، لكن الله لم يسمح لأحد ان يفعل شراً ولم يأذن لآدم أن يخالف الوصية قط لأن لم يأتي إليه أحد ليسأله وسمح لهُ، ولا يوجد هذا التعبير في الكتاب المقدس كله بعهديه، يوجد تعبير أو إشارة تختص بإرادة الله أو مشيئته أو تدبيره، لكن لا يوجد آية تقول فسمح الله لآدم ان يُخطئ أو سمح لشخص أن يسرق أو يخالف الوصية.. الخ، فهذا التعبير يخص الناس وقائليه فقط لكن ليس له وجود حقيقي لا في الكتاب المقدس ولا تقليد الكنائس المختلفة، لكنه مصطلح وتعبير يخص الناس.

فسماح الله مفهومها عند الناس مشوش ومبتور ولا يصح التعليم به لأنهم فاصلين إرادة الله عن سماحه، مع أن السماح بالشيء مرتبط بالشخص وليس منفصل عنه، لأن معنى السماح أنه أعطى الإشارة والمدخل للخطية والسقوط ولو من بعيد، فعاملة زي واحد واقف على بوابة وسمح ومرر ما هو مخالف، يمعناى أنه فوت او وقف من بعيد ولم يهتم وترك كل واحد يعبر كما شاء، فالله لم يسمح لآدم بالسقوط ولا لغيره، لأنه وضع الحياة والموت لكل واحد لأن لا معنى للوصية أن كان سيسمح بالخطية والشر ويمررهما حتى بتركهما، أنا فقط اللي باسمح لنفسي أتعدى وليس الله إطلاقاً، لأن السماح عادة متربط بالإرادة والمشيئة وليس منفصل عنهما قط، وكل أعمال الله مرتبطة بطبيعته وليست منفصله عنها.، والله لا يوجد عنده سلبية على وجه الإطلاق.

ولو عدنا للمعنى القاموسي للكلمة فاننا نجد معناها كالتالي وهي مرتبطة بالشخص السامح، يعني مرتبطة بإرادته لأن هو الذي سمح وأعطى الإشارة:*
*•  سمَّح للشَّخصُ:  سمَح لهُ، لان وسهل، **أذن، أجاز 
•  سمَّح  بالشَّيءَ: سهَّله، جعله ليِّنا سَهْلاً *
*•  سمَح  له بحاجة: وافق عليها، ويسّرها له؛ أو  سمَح  له بالدّخول / بالمرور 
• وأيضاً تأتي بمعنى: وافق على التصَّرف  

 أما بالنسبة للحرية فمنذ البدء لم يعطيها كسماح بل اعطاها في صميم كيان الإنسان لكي يحيا حراً ويختار ما يوافقه في أي وقت أو ساعة، لأن لو الحرية مجرد سماح تبقى مش حرية خالص دية مقيدة وتجعلنا نصل للقول أن الله مبدأ ثانوي للشر كما يقول البعض، وهو يرغم الإنسان على خلاف إرادته لأنه يسمح له أحياناً بالحرية ويقيده أحياناً أُخرى (طبعاً هذا الفكر نتاج مشاكلنا الخاصة وشعورنا احنا)، فكلمة سماح الله التي نستخدمها هي خطأ تماماً من ناحية التعبير اللاهوتي الخاص بطبيعة الله وقداسته، بالطبع كل واحد بيفهمها بمفهوم مختلف لكن الكلمة في حرفها غير سليمة وقد تؤدي لأفكار أخرى مبتورة ومشوشة، فأن كنا كبشر لا نستطيع ان نسمح لبناءنا أن يقتل أحد فيهم نفسه او يرتكب شراً أو إثماً يورطة في مشكلة كبرى مثل القتل أو السرقة.. الخ، فكم يكون الله الحي.

لكن المعنى السليم والصحيح عند الناس هو أن كل شيء بيحدث أمام عيني الله ولا شيء مخفي عنه لأنه يعلم كل ما في أعماق القلب من الداخل، وأن الإنسان هو الذي سمح لنفسه بمخالفة الوصية عن قصد وتدبير، أي بإرادته الشخصية، لكن الله لم ولن يسمح لأحد (في المطلق) بارتكاب شرّ ولا معصية ولا مخالفة الوصية ولا أي شيء ضد طبيعته، لأنه كونه سمح بذلك فلماذا يعاقب القاتل وهو الذي سمح له بأن يقتل أو يسرق.. الخ؛ وهذا ينقلنا بالتلي لسؤال، طب طالما الله بيسمح فلماذا لا يمنع الإنسان من ارتكاب الشر من الأساس، وكمان ليه بيسمح لفلان انه يقتل ويعوق فلان عن أنه يقتل، او يسرق.. الخ، فهذا التعبير (سماح الله) يوسع التساؤل ويُظهر أن الله غير عادل في سماحه ومنعه، ده المفهوم اللي بيوصل للناس في النهاية من هذا التعبير الغير دقيق، ويتكلم عن أن الله لم يعطنا الحرية الكامة طالما بيمنع البعض ويسمح للبعض، وصار هذا التعبير متروك لكل وحد وفكره ولكل يصل إليه من قناعه ومفهوم ومعرفة شخصية.

فالسماح يختلف تاماً عن أنه أعطى الحرية للجميع، ومن هنا جاء الخلط في المعنى، وفي الحقيقة دائماً الكنيسة تبحث عن الألفاظ الدقيقة وتقننها لكي لا تضع مجال للخروج عن القصد حسب إعلان الكتاب المقدس، لذلك فالتعليم في الكنيسة ينبغي أن يُقنن ويضبط التأملات لكي لا يحدث خلل في الحياة مع الله ويشوش الرؤية الصحيحة لطبيعته وإعلان الكتاب المقدس، وده هو الهدف من الدقة في التعبيرات واختيار الألفاظ بعناية وليس من أجل التشديد والتمسك بالحرف، فطالما الإنسان فاهم صح مش مشكلة في اللفظ عنده المهم المفهوم الواصل إليه، لكن اللفظ مهم اختياره في التعليم والنطق به سواء من فوق منابر الكنائس أو في الكتب الروحية واللاهوتية، كن معافي باسم الرب إلهنا آمين*​


----------

